

 Looking for a celebrity endorsement for your company? Read this. - shahed
http://exm.nr/VgyEnK
Hey HN,&#60;p&#62;With the announcement of my new venture (BOLD Enteratainment: http://exm.nr/VgyEnK), I've been taking meetings with founders who are building products and services that will build great businesses with the help of celebrity involvement.&#60;p&#62;BOLD Entertainment connects companies with celebrities for endorsement and partnership deals.&#60;p&#62;We are currently working with the following celebrities:
• Mark Wahlberg
• Leonardo DiCaprio
• Justin Timberlake
• Ashton Kutcher
• Kid Cudi
• Josh Duhamel
• Fergie
• Nick Swardson
• Jeremy Piven
• Adrian Grenier
• Jim Carrey
• &#38; more&#60;p&#62;We are currently focusing on the following markets:
• Social
• Local
• Mobile
• Fashion
• Consumer Hardware
• &#38; New brands&#60;p&#62;Feel free to email me if you have any questions regarding BOLD, I'm more than happy to get on a Skype call and discuss more about your company!&#60;p&#62;Email: shahedkhan30@gmail.com
Skype: sdnerzz
======
shahed
Hey HN,

With the announcement of my new venture (BOLD Enteratainment:
<http://exm.nr/VgyEnK>), I've been taking meetings with founders who are
building products and services that will build great businesses with the help
of celebrity involvement.

BOLD Entertainment connects companies with celebrities for endorsement and
partnership deals.

We are currently working with the following celebrities: • Mark Wahlberg •
Leonardo DiCaprio • Justin Timberlake • Ashton Kutcher • Kid Cudi • Josh
Duhamel • Fergie • Nick Swardson • Jeremy Piven • Adrian Grenier • Jim Carrey
• & more

We are currently focusing on the following markets: • Social • Local • Mobile
• Fashion • Consumer Hardware • & New brands

Feel free to email me if you have any questions regarding BOLD, I'm more than
happy to get on a Skype call and discuss more about your company!

Email: shahedkhan30@gmail.com Skype: sdnerzz

